# Sea Anchor



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Pro's and Con's, what do you like about them and what do you not like?

Do they work well?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have two kinds, one is a smaller sea anchor about 4 foot in diameter made of reinforced vinyl type material. It is really a drift sock. I use it to slow down my drift while swordfishing at night and to keep the bow into the wind and and seas to make the night more comfortable. It works fairly well as long as there is enough wind to push the boat around the resistance of the current. Frequently in the doldrums of summer there is zero wind at night and it does not accomplish much. This type is cheap, less than $40. not a real sea anchor as it could not hold up in a real storm. It would blow out.

The other is sure enough sea anchor stored next to the life raft for purposes of survival in the event of a loss of power in rough seas, you deploy the anchor and rode to keep boat into the seas. It is made of re inforced nylon and has a 6 foot diameter. It was over $300 and I do not use it to slow my drift or fish with, but it does give me peace of mind. Classic bad situation is boat looses power as you are pushing thru a storm, most center consoles (Contender included) drift beam to the seas, so boat gets sideways and next big wave swamps the boat and everything goes to hell in a handbasket real quick. a good sea anchor quickly deployed will prevent this and allow you to ride out the storm with bow into the seas. giving you time to repair things.

Hope this helps.

MScontender


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...990&ssPageName=STORE:PROMOBOX:ENDSOON#GALLERY



I use one these. The center vent can be tied up for more bite.



Ebay,Taylors Army Surplus, Drogue Parachute Chute Boat Anchor


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I got one from e-bay and it does allow for pretty good drift control. It was pretty cheap and doesa goodjob. I agree with the other post that it would not do much in a storm. Look at a paratech sea anchor for emergency storm use.


----------

